
No wait, of course THAT is the single most important SaaS metric - duck
http://blog.asmartbear.com/important-saas-metric.html
======
ahartman00
"The larger point is that companies are more complex than “a single most
important metric.”"

You dont hear this as often as you should. Also, he made some interesting
points about the various metrics and why they are important.

